# Sandbridge--ATTN JLannon



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Man, I tried.

Tourons will be the death of me yet.

"2:00 in Sandbridge" means "Leave Kempsville at 11:30". I got stuck behind an ice cream truck, of all things, and couldn't get around because of opposing traffic. Then traffic was backed up past that monstrosity Clancy & Theys is putting up about 1/2 mile from the pier parking lot. Then a touron backed into me trying to get out of line for parking. Luckily for her, she was cute and blonde. Otherwise Ida gone medival on her butt by that point. Would have called but your wife and I determined that you didn't have your cell--tell her I'm sorry to have bugged her. Twice.

Sandbridge sure has changed.

So, Ima check the weather and the tides and prolly head to Lynnhaven before my head explodes.

Hope y'all had some luck.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Same same !!!!!*

I got there a tad late myself. Took 25 minutes just to get into the parking lot. I looked up and down the beach for any kayaks, to no avail.

Just as I was leaving, I seen some guy my age trying to launch a mango colored T160 at the swim beach. Thats a NO NO NO NO, the life gaurd was all over him.

I left there and went to Lesner, paddled out past the boat channel into the bay. Caught two smallish flounder just out past the last channel marker, and released back into the deep.

Just as I was just really settling in and drifting along, ........Here comes a %$&^#%% thunderstorm. I was confused as to the direction it was heading and didnt know wether to paddle for Chicks or back to Lesner. I ended up heading back to Lesner, just skirting the edge of the storm.

Water got pretty rough as the winds picked up the troughs were pretty severe. They were fighting me about 1/2 the way back in. Once I got around the dredging barge, it was a Nantucket sleigh ride. I was surfing almost all the way to the beach,

Beached under the bridge and had a nice chat with a guy who was really interested about the kayak. Told him to go see the good folks at WRO.
I also mentioned the Tidewater Kayak Anglers Assoc.

Packed it in from there.

What a bummer day.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

The Mango 160 was Beach Ford Man. 

How did we miss each other?

I went to Lynn., and once again, as soon as I get everything set up, it starts thundering and lightning. Climbed in the truck and waited it out. After it cleared, headed out--went across to the grass beds and did some exploring. Got out on a few sandbars and looked for some holes that might hold some baby spot. No joy.

[This must be when you went in].

Paddled out to the pilings. First cast--14" weakfish. Alright! Must be a school, right? 

Croaker.
Croaker.
Croaker.
Croaker.
Spot.
Croaker.
Croaker.

Good pullage on a light rod. Them croaker will fool ya into thinking they're alot bigger than they are.

There was something big--and I mean right big--out there as I was paddling in at sunset. Heard something; turned and saw roiling water about 40 feet from the yak. Disturbed area was roughly 2-3 times the size of the Tacoma's hood, so whatever made it had some mass. I figured either a shark or a big ray. No dolphin around that I saw.

Also--got a grapple anchor today. It worked. Third anchor's a charm I reckon. Kept right outside the pilings.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Sandbridge is doable during turon season. Sandfiddler Road between the S-turn and the new condos under construction. Before 10 AM and after 4 PM or if you happen to get lucky enough to find an open spot. Forget Little Island! The city lot south of Sandbridge Market is OK before 10 AM.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

That's good info to have. Thanks CM.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

And after Labor Day, it's wide open. You'll be able to park near a beach access most days, even on the weekend.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Caught Myself said:


> And after Labor Day, it's wide open. You'll be able to park near a beach access most days, even on the weekend.



Dude...I wait for Labor Day like it's the last day of school and Xmas all in one.


----------

